# Is it the treats or does he not know how to take them from me?



## crystallynn (Dec 16, 2011)

I want to start working with Parker on clicker training and just general basic stuff. Problem is, he doesn't seem to be food motivated at all! Is this normal for small breeds or dogs his age? He's about 8 weeks. After my last conversation with the lady I got him from, I'm dismayed to find that I think his birthdate is around Nov 17th-20th, so he would only be 7 1/2 wks. Poor guy. She lead me to believe he was at least 8 wks. What's done is done. Now I need to get him started on a road to a good, balanced life.  

So, when I try to introduce the clicker, I start with charging it, as I've done with big dogs. Click-treat, Click-treat...so on.. Problem with that is when I treat, he just wants to lick the treat. He doesn't want to take it from me. After licking it a few times, I will try to release it while he has his mouth on it and he just drops it. Sometimes he will take it from the floor, most times not. He will walk away. Is it the treat? Does he not like it? Is it that he needs more practice taking treats? 

I've tried Wellness soft treats, biljac small dog treats, and cheese. Should I keep trying other stuff. Praise and petting is a great reward for him because he is such a cuddlebug, but it would be easier if he would be partially food motivated. 

Anyone else have an issue when your pups were young?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

He's a cutie pie, but 8 weeks old is probably too young to start formal training. 

Pee Pee pad training would be good now. After he's had all his puppy shots is a good time to start. You can start at home or attend a puppy class somewhere.


----------



## crystallynn (Dec 16, 2011)

Treats don't even work for pee pad training. Is that something he will grow into? He does go on the pad and I would like a way to reward him when he goes. I've been praising like a crazy woman, but it would be nice if he liked treats, too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler was never at all treat motivated as well. It was a struggle for a really long time and made training a real challenge. I tried and still try every healthy treat imaginable. The only treat he's really nuts over is chicken jerky - I only use ones made and sourced in the USA - Kona Chips, Aunt Jeni's or Blue Buffalo. When I took him to obedience class I cut them up into tiny bits and it worked. I call it puppy crack. Your little one is very young still so that might have something to do with it but I feel your pain. Tyler still at times wants me to leave it on the floor and won't take it from my hand every so often. :blink:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

He is so tiny and young. I wouldn't be giving him treats already, it would be really easy to over-feed him. Maybe the reason he is not motivated by treats is because he just isn't hungry. If praise and affection work stick with that for the next month or so. Have you told us how much he weighs? I use the teensiest morsel when trick training MiMi, because, say you to 5 things with 5 reps...that's a whole day's worth of kibble.


----------



## crystallynn (Dec 16, 2011)

Sylie said:


> He is so tiny and young. I wouldn't be giving him treats already, it would be really easy to over-feed him. Maybe the reason he is not motivated by treats is because he just isn't hungry. If praise and affection work stick with that for the next month or so. Have you told us how much he weighs? I use the teensiest morsel when trick training MiMi, because, say you to 5 things with 5 reps...that's a whole day's worth of kibble.


Good point. I understand that. I've been breaking it up into barely a smidgen thinking it would be enough just to give him a taste. 

He doesn't finish his meals, either. I know the serving amount is just a guideline. I'm giving the smallest amount for his weight. I'm feeding him 3 times per day and unlimited water. He leaves about 1/3 of the food in the bowl at each feeding. 

He weighed 2.7 lbs day before yesterday. He did have the distended abdomen so he was given a dewormer. Not sure if that has anything to do with anything.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh good, 2.7 pounds isn't scary small. It is very likely that he doesn't have a big appetite because of the distended tummy. He will probably be more food oriented later. Relax and don't worry. Cuddles for using the pee pad should be enough for the time being.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Parker's only been home for a couple of days and is so very, very young. Bailey came home at 12 weeks and I had a difficult time getting him to eat at first, too. Hard to believe because he is super food motivated now! Give little Parker time to settle in. It sounds like he mostly wants cuddling and reassurance now so take a cue from him.

I know you said that his breeder didn't do much to socialize him. According to the original Dog Whisperer, the first 14 weeks define the adult personality so you still have time to shape it. Did you see the video I posted? Maybe you can use some of the methods demonstrated to socialize Parker. IMO that is more important than clicker training at this point.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-...ul-video-puppy-socialization.html#post1980715


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

For a pup that small and young I boil chicken or ground beef and use that. I start bringing the clicker out as soon as they start eating solid food. Its never too soon to start training.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

At that young age, are his baby teeth even
in all the way? Maybe he can't chew it.


----------



## crystallynn (Dec 16, 2011)

jmm said:


> For a pup that small and young I boil chicken or ground beef and use that. I start bringing the clicker out as soon as they start eating solid food. Its never too soon to start training.



This is what I thought. Clicker training is simple and rewarding enough that puppies even younger than Parker can catch on. Clicker Litter | Karen Pryor Clickertraining

I will try the chicken or ground beef, but be sure to take it out of his daily food. It may be an issue with a gassy (or wormy) tummy. I may have to just wait until the dewormer the vet gave me helps. He's also getting used to a new food, so it's been a lot for the little guy. I will try a little at a time. I'm sure he will get it. 

JMM, I checked out your blog and I'm following. I've been interested in canine agility and obedience for a long time and I love learning about it. :thumbsup:


----------

